# Neat find on our new lease



## satchmo (Jun 6, 2010)

Devolve and me were scouting our new lease and came across this old house place. The cows have been useing it as their fort by all the "evidence" we found. 
Really neat find. It had to have been there for over a hundred years. You can tell where electricity was added later to the house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2010)

Ain`t no tellin` how many stories that one could tell. I haven`t seen "brick" tarpaper in a long time.


----------



## satchmo (Jun 6, 2010)

Some inside pictures


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Man, if the  walls could talk.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 6, 2010)

Beware!I believe that siding has asbestos in it!Cool find though! Might need to rent a metal detector!


----------



## Son (Jun 6, 2010)

Reminds me a bit about the first house I can remember in the 40's. It was built out of chert rocks from the field, had no ceiling. When we went to bed you were looking up at the tin. Move around a little and could see stars thru small old nail holes where the tar had come off. When it rained, we knew where to put all the pots, pans and buckets. I also remember, we got electricity in 1952, and later on, a phone of sorts. Great pictures, enjoyed the look.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2010)

That is an awesome find...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh yeah , happy Bday!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 7, 2010)

A good place to get out of a sudden shower on a rainy day.....

Neat find !!!!


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 7, 2010)

That is cool! Great find


----------



## Razorback (Jun 7, 2010)

satchmo said:


> Some inside pictures



I think there is somebody or something in that second picture looking back at 'cha!!!11

JK

Cool find & I second the metal detector.  Prolly find something pretty neat.

Razor


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 7, 2010)

I've always thought that a place like this would be the perfect ambush spot for an all day hunt,...especially in sketchy weather.
The animals will never place a second glance,...are there any fruit trees nearby?


----------



## jkoch (Jun 7, 2010)

Great Deer Blind.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 8, 2010)

big buck hangout!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Be a good place to get snakebit, too.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 9, 2010)

neat place


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a good place to get snakebit, too.



so true


----------



## QTurn (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a good place to get snakebit, too.



If the haints don't get you first......


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 10, 2010)

What county is this located in? Cool place to poke around. It'd be cool to time warp back to when that place was "a livin' and a breathin' ". Looks like a hard life was lived there.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 10, 2010)

This may be a ridiculous idea but it almost looks like the house was moved there or has been raised up or something. I can't imagine anybody building a house on top of such a shakey foundation.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2010)

Watch your step, might be an old well around there too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 10, 2010)

That's in a lot better condition than the sharecropper's shack we found on our property-


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a good place to get snakebit, too.



I know that this is a dumb question, but why is an old home site a more likely place to get snakebit than in the woods in general?


----------



## CAL (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Be a good place to get snakebit, too.



Ya right Nick and stung by some wasp too!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 10, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I know that this is a dumb question, but why is an old home site a more likely place to get snakebit than in the woods in general?



Rodents live in shelter and snakes eat rodents!


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 10, 2010)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

rayjay said:


> This may be a ridiculous idea but it almost looks like the house was moved there or has been raised up or something. I can't imagine anybody building a house on top of such a shakey foundation.




That`s the way a lot of houses were built back then.




Jranger said:


> Watch your step, might be an old well around there too.



Very good point!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the way a lot of houses were built back the
> 
> 
> Very good point!


And shes still standing/floating!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 11, 2010)

Back in the day we used to find a lot of old houses in the Mid-Ga. woods. Old times weren't that far gone back then.  This was before all the land was owned by the Timber Co.s and most was still held by the original families. Old structures don't hold up well to logging skitters.
Large rockpiles made the foundations. Floors had to be off the ground to keep out water and moisture. A lot of those small rock piles were added later to shore up weak spots or to level the structure when it aged. A lot of the poor country folk didn't have access to large jacks and brick.
That inside fireplace is most unusual.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 15, 2010)

*Bat dung*

Bat house


----------



## Killdee (Jul 2, 2010)

They set em up like that fer the dogs to sleep under in the cool.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Killed my first deer sitting in front of old house like that in Natchez, MS.


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a neat find!

I challenge you to stay overnight in it!!  LOL....The ghosts might give you some clues.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jul 8, 2010)

reminds me of the old share cropper farm houses on my dads tobacco farm in SC. Amazing that there are still people that live in houses that dont look too much improved over that one.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome Find!


----------



## JohnK (Jul 9, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Watch your step, might be an old well around there too.



For sure, you better see if there is and old dug well hole.


----------



## reel2rifle (Jul 9, 2010)

*High foundations*

Cool place.  My dad, born 12/1928, told me years ago that they built house high back then because burning was a coming practice every year.  That way your house did not burn down if the fire got out of hand.He also said the yard was mostly sand because they sweep the yard to keep the grass from growing.  No grass, no fire.  Funny because the last barn my grand daddy built was burned by a out of control fire by the yahoo next door.  They were alot smarter than we are today...  We found a bank statment from the turn of century which he was getting 12% interest on his money.  Can u imagine that today...  One other thing we found around 1996 in his old house.  A double barrel reciever only in the wall.  If that thing could talk, I am sure justice was handed down in way we could not understand today.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 12, 2010)

Early 1900's-30's structure..I think. Got one near my house that's similar(albeit smaller) & built the same. Grandma said it was built in the '20's. Funny these days...to see daylight through the walls,floors and roof w/a fireplace on each end of the room. Grandma said in winter the kids slept together near the fireplace w/a warm brick in their blanket to keep 'em warm. Had to tote their water about 200 yds. from an artesian well Nowadays people complain when "their" foodstamps & WIC is a day late now. Sleepr71.


----------



## philtuts (Jul 26, 2010)

There is yalls new huntin camp!


----------

